# treating IBS with colofac MR ?



## Princess S (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have just signed up and could do with some advice. I have suffered with IBS for 7 years but only recently had it diagonsed from my doctor ( i have been to the doctor several times but they didnt seem bothered to help me ) anyways he has given me a months supply of colofac MR, but the thing is i have been takin two tablets a day and everything im eating is going straight through me.....has anybody else had this problem? if anything i thought they would stop me going to the toilet! please reply! x


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, my doctor put me on it and it never worked for me, it is suppose to slow the colon down.So I stopped taking it as it was quite expensive to buy.So I would try something else if I was you.You need to go back to the doctors and tell him it is not working for you.It is all trail and era what works for some does not work for others.


----------



## Princess S (Feb 7, 2010)

if i go back to the doctors though he said he would send me for a colonscopy (camera up bum!) which is something that i really dont wanna get done.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe you could try just taking one Colofac tablet and see how that goes,then if having the same problem go to your Doctor again.I know the thought of a Colonosopy is scary,a lot of us on here have had one done,but if you have to have it,it may put your mind at rest a wee bit knowing what exactly is going on.Why did the Doctor say you have to have it done,are your symptoms getting worse?Have you had any tests done already?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Princess the Colofac is not _designed_ to stop diarrhea. It is an antispasmodic only. To stop the diarrhea try taking imodium.And as Diana said... many, many of us here have had colonoscopies and we all survived and so will you. It isn't pleasant but it is necessary sometimes to make sure you have no other GI diseases.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you do want to improve your health go for a colonoscopy please as this is the best way to eliminate serious health concerns.I've had 4 or 5 myself and although they are,quite literally,a bit of a pain,they will help you and your doctor understand things a lot better.Good luck


----------



## straitjacketlily (Feb 16, 2010)

I had that done and it's realy not that bad, ive also had a flexible sigmoidoscopy and a bio taken, ive found that these tests never really help though as they always come back fine and you still have to live with the IBS. Ask to try spasmonal and Mintec peppermint oil capsules and some imodium instants. Also if you have to pay for your meds i advise getting a pre-payment card for 3 months while your trying to get your meds sorted, then you can get well stocked up and it wont cost you a fortune.


----------

